# How many times do you click the gas pump?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I fueled up adjacent to two different ~10 clickers today. It was bizarre.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

"click it" to the next $.
In my air cooled vw days, fueled them til in the neck, wanted every last drop.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm a bit OCD about hitting even numbers.. and then that last click sends you over your mark and you gotta start all over again, if you can. :lol:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Every modern car manual I have read says not to top off the tank, so when it clicks off it is done unless I think something happened and it stopped early.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

It is possible to damage the evap system on certain cars if you overdue it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Used to click to an even $amount, now just let it end.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Never fill the tank to the top. 
If you wreck it with a full tank, you just lost the gas remaining in the tank.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

I charge my car at home and dont deal with gas unless im filling my mower


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Used to click to an even $amount, now just let it end.


+1


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Always to a even number. There is no other way.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know the car manufacturers don't recommend filling it all the way to the top but my OCD makes me fill it to the nearest dollar so the way I look at it is you aren't really putting that much more in the tank by filling it to the next dollar. I have never had any issues with any of my vehicles by doing this.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I hang it up on the first click. Call me weird..


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I give it one click just to make sure it didn't accidentally shut itself off, and that it is actually full.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My normal routine is to run the tank down until the light comes on, or to "E" (which leaves me with ~2.5 gallons in the tank). Consequently, I'm usually buying ~18 gallons. If it shuts off at around 18, I'll just hang it up and move on. If it's much less than 18, I know it needs more.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Maybe I'm a bit young yet. NFC/RFID to pay, fill it to first click, three taps to avoid the drip, and we outta there.

Back in the days of paying cash for a lot more stuff, I'd baby it to the nearest dollar. It was easy to get there but easy to overshoot too with gas at $4.00+. :lol: These days, I don't mind, and it don't matter!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You guys look at the numbers? what? why? When it is 10F, I not even near the pump. I'm sitting inside waiting for the click noise.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> You guys look at the numbers? what? why? When it is 10F, I not even near the pump. I'm sitting inside waiting for the click noise.


I don't watch it either. I fill it up.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I round to nearest quarter for some reason after it pops off. The only time I don't do that, is when I'm using the "big boy" diesel pumps, because it'll shoot fuel everywhere due to the volume/pressure.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I live in New Jersey and our nanny state won't let us even touch the pump. The only time I pump my own gas in New Jersey is when I'm on a motorcycle which technically is illegal, but gas attendants know not to take any chances spilling gas on a motorcycle.

To be honest with you, The last thing I want to do in the rain or the snow in a business suit is getting out of the car to pump my own gas. I travel all the time for business and I get to pump my gas frequently. I don't miss it.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

As mentioned, you're not supposed to top off more than the first click.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Tesla so zero clicks, though I used to be a round number for daily driving or 3 clicks for road trips.

I used to daydream how far I thought those extra two clicks were going to get me.

#oversharing


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I used to go until I hit .00 or .50.
But I eventually realized I have better stuff to do than to stand there clicking for an extra .50 of gas.


----------

